# suss and decca



## townsy (Dec 21, 2005)

hi guys,

i have been taking metandrostenolne tabs for a few months, i have just ordered a course of suss and decca injections,

i have never injected b4 and was wondering how shud i do it,

i was planning on doing

1 sus monday

1 decca thursday

for 8 weeks,

is this a good course to start on?

how much should i be training?

where should i inject my self and how?

what should i be eating?

what differnces will i see after 8 weeks?

thank you, your help is much needed


----------



## crazycacti (Jun 20, 2004)

townsy said:


> hi guys,
> 
> is this a good course to start on?
> 
> ...


How long exactly were you on Dbol and at what doses?

Did you do PCT correctly?

IMO don't order anything until you know exacly what you are doing for your cycle and your PCT


----------



## the_gre8t_1ne (Apr 18, 2005)

Hey, im not being funny but if you askin those questions, then you are not ready for AAS, can you please state your age, cycle history, how long you been training, diet, and weather you have planed any PCT or even know what PCT is?


----------



## crazycacti (Jun 20, 2004)

the_gre8t_1ne said:


> Hey, im not being funny but if you askin those questions, then you are not ready for AAS, can you please state your age, cycle history, how long you been training, diet, and weather you have planed any PCT or even know what PCT is?


exactly the above.... but with 'whether' instead of 'weather', ha!


----------



## townsy (Dec 21, 2005)

wat the hell is pct, age is 22 on tabs for 7 months been training 3-4 years,


----------



## the_gre8t_1ne (Apr 18, 2005)

crazycacti said:


> exactly the above.... but with 'whether' instead of 'weather', ha!


----------



## the_gre8t_1ne (Apr 18, 2005)

townsy said:


> wat the hell is pct, age is 22 on tabs for 7 months been training 3-4 years,


if you dont know what PCT is (Post Cycle Therapy) then you have not done enough research and not ready for AAS. u have been takin superdrol for 7 months str8? at what dosage?


----------



## townsy (Dec 21, 2005)

crazycacti i didnt understand this mate,can u dumb it down a lot 4 me plz

is this a good course to start on?

imo, no.... 250-500mg (1-2) vials of test enanthate or sust will do fine

how much should i be training?

Same on cycle as off

where should i inject my self and how?


----------



## townsy (Dec 21, 2005)

the_gre8t_1ne said:


> if you dont know what PCT is (Post Cycle Therapy) then you have not done enough research and not ready for AAS. u have been takin superdrol for 7 months str8? at what dosage?


20mg a day

where can i do research?

this is why im asking u guys because u know what u are talking about


----------



## the_gre8t_1ne (Apr 18, 2005)

mate you will only harm your self and loose all your gains without correct PCT, and the cycle itself is not the best one to use, IMO use just the Test enth on its on @250 to 500mg EW for 8 weeks and see how you react to that compound, diet should just be high cals depending on what your goals are, and must consist of high protiens, carbs, fat (not KFC) www.spotinjections.com for proper injection protocols


----------



## the_gre8t_1ne (Apr 18, 2005)

Have a good read through this post as it will anser all your questions

http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/showthread.php?t=8136


----------



## crazycacti (Jun 20, 2004)

*If you don't get PCT right you will lose all gains or possibly end up smaller since your own test production will have shutdown in the cycle and you have to get it going again....*

*is this a good course to start on?*

Not really - for one you need to see how you react to one compound (ie. test) and deca may well make your libido go down.... do your really want this at 22??

*how much should i be training?*

Train on cycle as you train off cycle - exactly the same

*where should i inject my self and how?*

www.spotinjection.co.uk look at glute, remember green needle to draw, blue to inject, also remember to aspirate and alcohol wipes

*what should i be eating?*

a lot

*what differnces will i see after 8 weeks?*

different from person to person - can't really say

if i am being to vague - i really am not - it means you need to do a lot more research - this site has a lot of info on it - go through some posts


----------



## townsy (Dec 21, 2005)

thanks for ur help guys

so r u saying i shud do 1 injection of suss a week for 8 weeks

im confussed


----------



## the_gre8t_1ne (Apr 18, 2005)

crazycacti said:


> *If you don't get PCT right you will lose all gains or possibly end up smaller since your own test production will have shutdown in the cycle and you have to get it going again....*
> 
> *is this a good course to start on?*
> 
> ...


Hmm coulda sworn i said something like that??:crazy:


----------



## the_gre8t_1ne (Apr 18, 2005)

were just sayin without proper research m8, your steroid use it pointless, and possibly anti-productive, and test only cycle for 8 weeks is the way to go.


----------



## big (Sep 14, 2004)

Yes, just do a shot of sust each week for 8 weeks and see how you get on. Make sure you understand PCT before you start, and have all your PCT meds on-hand.

TBH you need to do a whole lot more reading before you start though dude.

What are your stats (height, weight, bodyfat and lifts)?


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

townsy said:


> i have been taking metandrostenolne tabs for a few months,


This bothers me a little bit.

Everyone knows D-bol can be a bit liver toxic.

This is why most guys dont do long courses orals.

6 weeks would be ok here.

Where to shoot?

Go here: http://www.spotinjections.com/index3.htm

I see you already ordered before you even figured out what you are going to do.

Have you figured out your PCT?

What if you get gyno, have you considered getting an anti-estrogen?

How long is the course going to be?

I myself would not use deca for a first cycle.

Drop the Deca and just do the test.

If you want a bit of added benefit then take some D-bol as a kickstart to that test cycle for lets say 3 weeks.


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

townsy said:


> wat the hell is pct, age is 22 on tabs for 7 months


Man, this is not good.

Get off the D-bol today, right now.

I bet you might have some problems with cholesterol, shutdown of the HPTA, elevated liver enzymes too.

Probably even got gyno and dont even know it:axe:


----------



## townsy (Dec 21, 2005)

and test only cycle for 8 weeks is the way to go.

wat is a test only cycle im not up 2 date with the lingo mate


----------



## the_gre8t_1ne (Apr 18, 2005)

I would listen m8^^ u dont wanna have man boobs and a limp johnson? coz you are headin that way dude!


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

Testosterone

Testosterone enanthate

Testosterone cypionate

Take your pick. test is test.


----------



## the_gre8t_1ne (Apr 18, 2005)

Hmmm I see a pattern emerging....


----------



## the_gre8t_1ne (Apr 18, 2005)

hackskii said:


> Testosterone
> 
> Testosterone enanthate
> 
> ...


only difference are the Ester's..


----------



## big (Sep 14, 2004)

the_gre8t_1ne said:


> only difference are the Easter's..


Are the christmas's different too?


----------



## DB (Oct 31, 2003)

big said:


> Are the christmas's different too?


PMSL!!!!

i like easter man..all the choccy.. anyway less hijacking

its esters :axe:


----------



## the_gre8t_1ne (Apr 18, 2005)

big said:


> Are the christmas's different too?


LOL, u hoe!


----------



## townsy (Dec 21, 2005)

woooo guys i dont anything about this stuff, i cant understand all these codes like pct and that


----------



## big (Sep 14, 2004)

townsy said:


> woooo guys i dont anything about this stuff, i cant understand all these codes like pct and that


Take a read of the sticky's here:

http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/forumdisplay.php?f=40

Just spend some time reading the board dude, you'll learn all you need to know


----------



## the_gre8t_1ne (Apr 18, 2005)

have you been reading the thread? its all been explained?


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

PCT = Post Cycle Therapy.....this is to help restore testosterone function after a cycle.

Ester = At a particular position (#17) all anabolic steroids have a hydroxy group, consisting of an oxygen and hydrogen, represented by OH. This can be replaced by an ester group: for example, propionate (OOCCH2CH3). This results in improvement in solubility in oil and reduction of water solubility, both of which are useful for reasons later to be discussed.

Chew on that first


----------



## the_gre8t_1ne (Apr 18, 2005)

Think of an "Ester" (DB,BIG) as a time release for the compund, in this case the Test


----------



## big (Sep 14, 2004)

hackskii said:


> PCT = Post Cycle Therapy.....this is to help restore testosterone function after a cycle.
> 
> Ester = At a particular position (#17) all anabolic steroids have a hydroxy group, consisting of an oxygen and hydrogen, represented by OH. This can be replaced by an ester group: for example, propionate (OOCCH2CH3). This results in improvement in solubility in oil and reduction of water solubility, both of which are useful for reasons later to be discussed.
> 
> Chew on that first


And just for the_gre8t_1ne:

Easter = A Christian feast commemorating the Resurrection of Jesus, observed on the first Sunday following the full moon that occurs on or next after the vernal equinox.


----------



## townsy (Dec 21, 2005)

PCT = Post Cycle Therapy.....this is to help restore testosterone function after a cycle.

wicked! what do you have to do in a pct


----------



## the_gre8t_1ne (Apr 18, 2005)

big said:


> And just for the_gre8t_1ne:
> 
> Easter = A Christian feast commemorating the Resurrection of Jesus, observed on the first Sunday following the full moon that occurs on or next after the vernal equinox.


You are so gettin a lump of coal this chistmas!:axe:


----------



## crazycacti (Jun 20, 2004)

a simple PCT would be:

Week 1 - Nolva 40mg ED (Every day) and Clomid 100mg ED

Week 2 - Nolva 40mg ED and Clomid 100mg ED

Week 3 - Nolva 40mg ED and Clomid 50mg ED

Week 3 - Nolva 20mg ED and Clomid 50mg ED

Consider running at least 10mg Nolva ED during the cycle (Not on top of PCT) or 0.5 adex EOD (Every other day) or E3D (every 3 days) as an anti-estrogen

Consider also running HCG at 500iu 2x EW (twice a week) during the cycle (not during PCT - although some may say run for first 2 weeks too of PCT)


----------



## townsy (Dec 21, 2005)

crazycacti said:


> a simple PCT would be:
> 
> Week 1 - Nolva 40mg ED (Every day) and Clomid 100mg ED
> 
> ...


nice 1 mate,

is this stuff legal and where can i get it from,

do i have this after i have finished my course of suss


----------



## DB (Oct 31, 2003)

townsy said:


> do i have this after i have finished my course of suss


are u sh1ttin me!!!!

read the thread!!!!!

after u take your sust..wait 3 weeks then run PCT


----------



## crazycacti (Jun 20, 2004)

if you are getting legit sust then your source will have clomid/nolva/HCG/adex etc...


----------



## crazycacti (Jun 20, 2004)

1-4 Dbol 30mg ED

1-8 Test E 250 mg 2xEW

9-11 Test Prop 100 mg EOD

1-11 HCG 500iu 2xEW

1-11 Adex 0.5mg EOD

12-13 Clomid 100mg ED

14-15 Clomid 50mg ED

12-14 Nolva 40mg ED

15 Nolva 20mg ED

12-13 Clen 80mcg ED

the above is my first cycle... for reference


----------



## jase36 (Apr 3, 2006)

whens the best time too start pct after doing an 8 week course with sus using clomid???cheers


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

Between 2 and 3 weeks but probably 3 weeks.

If it is a smaller cycle then probably a bit shorter but if it is a big one maybe longer.


----------



## steveromford (Apr 23, 2006)

Hi guys, dont know if you can hel me.

Im 24, 5 foot 10, weigh 9 1/4 stone and want to put on around another 2 stone and develop a fairly muscular bosy. nothing to big, im just fed up of being skinny. Ive started drinking protein muscle and weight gainer 2/3/4 times a day and eat pasta, chisken, potatoes, bread and things like that. I did start going to the gym but found i slipped out of the routine. I have just started doing free weights in my house every day, just for around half hour or so and i might end up going back to the gym in the near future.

The advise i want froim you guys...

I was speaking to a couple of doorman where i work in a bar and they suggested using decca and suss for a boost in strength and size. They said it worked for them and it doesn't have side affects if you dont do a lot of it. For the size i wanted to be he said to do 1, maybe 2 x 8 week courses and then just keep up with the gym and protein stuff.

I know nothing about body building or health and nutrition. I just purley act on the advice of others with experience... so please help me.

Steve


----------



## Little jhn (Sep 23, 2008)

Hi people,

I am new too this site and would like some info on the best steroids too take and were to purchase them so i no they are not fakes

I am a complete novice, i train 4 times a week and have never taken steroids before, i have read many diffrent things on the internet and i am completly baffled as to were to get my steroids from, and what ones to take. i want to bulk up and improve my strength any suggestions.

any help would be appreicated


----------



## Little jhn (Sep 23, 2008)

oh rite didnt know, my mate is sorting me out with Decca but dnt no wether it real or not, dont want to be injecting monkey **** or somthing else lol, also i dont know weather i should be having anything else with it


----------



## Little jhn (Sep 23, 2008)

iv been looking for a while and thought if im going to do it, then im going to do it now, not getting any younger, any suggestions on how much Decca i should take, im 6ft 3inches and weigh in just over 20 stone i have already ordered my decca and just want to know if there is anything i should use as well as the decca my mate is using something called testerone propinate is this good to use with decca? any help or advice would be appreicated


----------

